# OT-Morrison 2-7



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

7 points, 2 asts, 0 rebs in 19 minutes.

I noticed Rudy Gay had a heck of a game the other night for Memephis.


Since Blazers are rich in high draft picks, I find it interesting to follow high draft picks. Barnani hasn't done much that I have noticed . . .


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> 7 points, 2 asts, 0 rebs in 19 minutes.
> 
> I noticed Rudy Gay had a heck of a game the other night for Memephis.
> 
> ...


The Gasol injury could allow Gay to get some serious minutes as PF in a small lineup or as SF with Warrick at PF. He is a nice piece, but not a go-to player. Nice role player off the bench for a playoff team.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think this goes to show that Adam is only human.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think this goes to show that Adam is only human.


I hear that Adam walks on water, AND sinks too.


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

three words: pre, sea, son.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think this goes to show that Adam is only human.



I don't think it most of us "this" to show Adam is human . . . but I'm glad you were enlightened. :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

blakejack said:


> three words: pre, sea, son.


 :yes:


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think this goes to show that Adam is only human.


lol @ you riding adam morrison in every thread...


on topic, morrison will have nights like this often. he is a shooter and wont produce numbers anywhere else on the stat sheet. hes nice, and i hope we dont regret taking him, but i do have a feeling he is going to be a relative bust in the NBA. he wont win you games but he will score the **** out of the ball.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think this goes to show that Adam is only human.


I don't know why, but it makes me laugh to hear you say that! For your sake, I hope Morrison becomes an all-star.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

And I thought it was his defense that shows he is human....


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> 7 points, 2 asts, 0 rebs in 19 minutes.
> 
> I noticed Rudy Gay had a heck of a game the other night for Memephis.
> 
> ...


Yeah, with Gsaol out, I see Gay being another major player in the race for ROY.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Adam's stats thus far...

MPG FGM-A FG% 3P% FT% RBS APG PPG
25.5 12-26 .462 .667 .571 1.0 .5 15.0

That's kind of what I expected from him in his rookie year. Good scoring but little else. 

I'm really surprised by the crappy free throw shooting. But he's only taken 7 free throws and small sample sizes are known for giving up some whacky *** data. I'm sure he'll get back to that 80-90% range we're used to pretty quick.

As the season goes on I think he'll end up getting more of those benefit of the doubt calls and make it to the line more thus increasing his scoring toward the 18-20 range.

He's still my pick for rookie of the year. Say what you will about the importance of peripheral stats, scoring is the one that people look at first.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

ebott said:


> He's still my pick for rookie of the year. Say what you will about the importance of peripheral stats, scoring is the one that people look at first.


i think he has a good shot at it. i agree pretty much with all of your post. he will not be much but a prolific scorer. however, yep, thats what the people love.

but in the end, as the bobcats pile on the losses, he may find his name falling in the hunt for ROY. the boy plays no defense, and doesnt fight for boards.

it will be very interesting to see if the blazers made a mistake this summer. i wanted morrison, but i also realize the risk he poses relative to taking a virtually "safe" pick in brandon roy.

the potential upside for morrison is big, but i just dont know how he will play out. the physicallity of the league may be too much for him. im more excited to see b roy develop.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> i think he has a good shot at it. i agree pretty much with all of your post. he will not be much but a prolific scorer. however, yep, thats what the people love.
> 
> but in the end, as the bobcats pile on the losses, he may find his name falling in the hunt for ROY. the boy plays no defense, and doesnt fight for boards.
> 
> ...


I thought we took Aldridge instead of Morrison. He was already gone when we picked Roy. I doubt either Aldridge or Thomas would have been available at 6 if we had taken Morrison at 2.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I think this goes to show that Adam is only human.


This is the first step towards recovery. Congrats!


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

2 games...????

I've never seen predictions swing so hugely about a guy's career in so few games.

Except maybe Telfair.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I think Morrison will be a nice player, but the ROY race is clearly between Roy and Foye. They are the two that will put up the biggest numbers.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> I think Morrison will be a nice player, but the ROY race is clearly between Roy and Foye. They are the two that will put up the biggest numbers.




I think you should include Rudy Gay as well.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Morrison had an off game. He will have those from time to time. He is a warrior though, and I have faith that he will have a nice career. Besides, the numbers were better than Alridges weren't they? 

Oh he is hurt? 


I called in to KFXX on Saturday Morning and talked to Jason Quick. He told me-on air- that the pick of Alridge was a huge mistake. The kid is not ready, and will hardly see the floor this year. He then told me that Nate McMillan loved Morrison and lobbied for him. Quick pointed out that the Blazers needed a shooter, and a player the fan base could fall in love with. Morrison filled both those needs.

I have no problem watching his stats all year, in fact, lets compare them to Alridges every game shall we?

On a side note, I saw that B-Roy was at a PIL game last week. Kudos to him for getting out in the community. We got the real deal with him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Morrison had an off game. He will have those from time to time. He is a warrior though, and I have faith that he will have a nice career. Besides, the numbers were better than Alridges weren't they?
> 
> Oh he is hurt?
> 
> ...




So your "expert witness" so to speak is Jason Quick? I too know that Nate wanted Morrison, but I also know that 99% of the "experts" out there think Aldridge will be the better player. 

Also, the one thing that Morrison can't fo that he needs to be able to do is make up for an off night in other areas. He can't rebound, he doesn't get huge assist totals, and is a horrible defender.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Morrison had an off game. He will have those from time to time. He is a warrior though, and I have faith that he will have a nice career. Besides, the numbers were better than Alridges weren't they?
> 
> Oh he is hurt?


I wouldn't be bringing up the "hurt" bit, because thats always trumped by diabetes


> I called in to KFXX on Saturday Morning and talked to Jason Quick. He told me-on air- that the pick of Alridge was a huge mistake. The kid is not ready, and will hardly see the floor this year. He then told me that Nate McMillan loved Morrison and lobbied for him. Quick pointed out that the Blazers needed a shooter, and a player the fan base could fall in love with. Morrison filled both those needs.


I too wanted morrison, but I wouldn't be using Jason Quick as any guide to what the team should've done, who they should've drafted, or how much aldridge will play this year..especially since he hasn't actually seen him practice once. 



> I have no problem watching his stats all year, in fact, lets compare them to Alridges every game shall we?


here's an idea...in order to make this board less annoying, let's not turn the morrison/aldridge debates into the endless and stupid rasheed wallace debates that used to pollute the board?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

This thread was already 19 posts deep before I contributed. So, it looks as if others have more interest than me.

On Jason Quick, I know, you guys dislike his opinion, and Canzano's, and The FAN, or anyone else that might have what I would call-even handed remarks, you guys take as bashing.

With all due respect, Quick follows the Blazers and the league. I will take his word over all of the "Mediocre Man's", "Hap's", and "EBott's" of the world. Sorry.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> This thread was already 19 posts deep before I contributed. So, it looks as if others have more interest than me.
> 
> On Jason Quick, I know, you guys dislike his opinion, and Canzano's, and The FAN, or anyone else that might have what I would call-even handed remarks, you guys take as bashing.
> 
> With all due respect, Quick follows the Blazers and the league. I will take his word over all of the "Mediocre Man's", "Hap's", and "EBott's" of the world. Sorry.


I'd take all the other guys who have said positive things about Aldridges over quicks. including those who I know actually do know what they're talking about and not jason quick.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> On Jason Quick, I know, you guys dislike his opinion, and Canzano's, and The FAN, or anyone else that might have what I would call-even handed remarks, you guys take as bashing.


This is the same guy who got the media banned from the facilities during pre-draft work outs by peaking through the blinds and then bragging about it in his blog. Yeah, he's the beakon of journalistic integrity. Canzano's an idiot who knows nothing about basketball. He's basically a gossip columnist. Forget the guys at the FAN, none of them know anything about basketball other than what's spoon fed them by Quick and Canzano (see above).

Mike Rice may not be totally objective, but he forgets more about basketball every morning before breakfast than those dolts will ever know - combined. The FAN has become totally unlistenable (not that it was all that great before). When will the managment there realize that in a town with only one pro sports team you might want to put someone, anyone, on the air who knows at least a little about that particular sport.

BNM


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> When will the managment there realize that in a town with only one pro sports team you might want to put someone, anyone, on the air who knows at least a little about that particular sport.
> 
> BNM


What did the local contingent think of Cowherd's skills as a radio show talk host? He sure seemed to catapult to fame upon leaving the Rose City!

I saw him on some ESPN(2?) simulcast of last Saturday night's football game between, I believe, Auburn and Florida. I couldn't really stay with it, though..........too many graphics and PIP's to keep my interest.

_OT Funny Inserted Here_


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> This is the same guy who got the media banned from the facilities during pre-draft work outs by peaking through the blinds and then bragging about it in his blog. Yeah, he's the beakon of journalistic integrity. Canzano's an idiot who knows nothing about basketball. He's basically a gossip columnist. Forget the guys at the FAN, none of them know anything about basketball other than what's spoon fed them by Quick and Canzano (see above).
> 
> Mike Rice may not be totally objective, but he forgets more about basketball every morning before breakfast than those dolts will ever know - combined. The FAN has become totally unlistenable (not that it was all that great before). When will the managment there realize that in a town with only one pro sports team you might want to put someone, anyone, on the air who knows at least a little about that particular sport.
> 
> BNM


the ONLY thing that the "Fan" has going for it, is the fact that their new co-host is a Blazer fan. Ironically tho, that didn't change the fact I never listen to that station anymore.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

There are going to be a lot of good rookies this year. For supposedly being a weak draft, I think this years draft is going to go down as one of the better ones for the amount of talent rolling into the league. There are guys drafted in the late teens that are showing signs of being good players, let alone the top 10 guys, which will all be in the league for quite a while.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Morrison had an off game. He will have those from time to time. He is a warrior though, and I have faith that he will have a nice career. Besides, the numbers were better than Alridges weren't they?
> 
> Oh he is hurt?
> 
> ...


This post comes across a little defensive about Morrison (comparing his numbers to Aldridge and then mocking Aldridge???) 

Relax, it was only one pre-season game . . . you'll have plenty of time during the regular season to be defensive about Morrison's play. :biggrin: 

I am not a Morrison basher, in fact notice how I was able to put "defensive" in the same sentence with Morrison . . .


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

ABM said:


> What did the local contingent think of Cowherd's skills as a radio show talk host? He sure seemed to catapult to fame upon leaving the Rose City!


Mychal and Kermit were great. They both know basketball and knew the Blazers inside and out. I used to really enjoy their show.

Colin and Kenny Vance were OK. Entertaining and at least the Blazer players would talk to Kenny.

Everyone they've had since has been worthless with no end in sight to the downward trend. There is almost no local programming on the FAN any more, and what little they do have is worthless. I catch a little of Colin's show on the way to work, and bits and pieces of Dan Patrick a couple times a week at lunch time. I listen to music now on the way home to work. I stopped listening to Moron and Big Suk after their embarassingly clueless coverage of the draft. Once they made Canzano, the bald-faced idiot, a regular, the writing was on the wall - it's all down hill from here.

BNM


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> talked to Jason Quick. He told me-on air- that the pick of Alridge was a huge mistake. The kid is not ready, and will hardly see the floor this year.


Seeing as how all the pre-draft commentary from reputable sources said that Aldridge was a couple of years away from making an impact, I hardly see how SuperScout Jason Quick could possibly have come to any valid conclusion at this time.

And if the general public knew that Aldridge was years away, then surely the Blazers knew this when drafting him. And if the general public knew that Morrison was the top pick most ready to make a splash, then surely the Blazers knew this when they decided not to attempt some sort of trade to get Morrison (though it is unclear how easy or possible that would have been.)

The Blazers knowingly drafted a player that was pegged by the scouts as "Not Ready to Make an Impact", and that player is labeled a "Mistake"? Why?



> I have no problem watching his stats all year, in fact, lets compare them to Alridges every game shall we?


What would be the point of comparing apples and oranges? If you want to compare their stats, game and impact in 2 more years, that makes a little more sense, though it is still unclear that the Blazers could have obtained Morrison and another top pick for a similar cost that it took them to snag Aldridge and Roy.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Morrison had an off game. He will have those from time to time. He is a warrior though, and I have faith that he will have a nice career. Besides, the numbers were better than Alridges weren't they?
> 
> Oh he is hurt?
> 
> ...


I'm not really a Quick fan, but I for one think it's interesting that he is calling the Alrdige pick a mistake and said that Nate wanted Morrison. I don't find Quick's opinion on the subject to be authoritative, but it's interesting.

Just like I wouldn't call Morrison a bust for going 2-7 in one preseason game, I wouldn't call Aldridge a bust even if he contributes little this whole year. He's a project big man playing on a team with 3 real starting caliber NBA big men. I won't be worried even if/when the Blazers send him to Anaheim, although I'd hope he puts up some big rebound and block #s there. In 2-3 years we'll know if the pick was a mistake, but I guess it's nice forum discussion fodder until then.

Slightly OT: As long as we are Quick/Canzano bashing ... Did anyone else notice how Canzano called for Canfield to start for the Beavers, and then when the Beavers won with Canfield playing only 2 series (just as he has in most other games this year) and doing nothing but throwing 1 pick in that time, Canzano somehow claimed that this was exactly the "shakeup" that he proscribed and credited it for the Beavers win? What a blowhard!

I definitely think our local journalists provide _some_ insight to our local sports teams, but they are just journalists. As far as I know, they don't have much or any real experience as players or coaches in major competitive sports at any level.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> I'm not really a Quick fan, but I for one think it's interesting that he is calling the Alrdige pick a mistake and said that Nate wanted Morrison. I don't find Quick's opinion on the subject to be authoritative, but it's interesting.
> 
> Just like I wouldn't call Morrison a bust for going 2-7 in one preseason game, I wouldn't call Aldridge a bust even if he contributes little this whole year. He's a project big man playing on a team with 3 real starting caliber NBA big men. I won't be worried even if/when the Blazers send him to Anaheim, although I'd hope he puts up some big rebound and block #s there. In 2-3 years we'll know if the pick was a mistake, but I guess it's nice forum discussion fodder until then.
> 
> ...



Aldridge is not a project. I get tired of people calling him that. The guy put up good numbers on a team that went deep into the NCAA tourney, was touted as the best big man in the draft by many people, and has more all around skill than any big man on our roster....there are 4 by the way, not 3. All he needs is weight, and he will most likely be a dominating type of player. The guy he seems to get compared to a lot is Chris Bosh, skinny, but talented. Bosh has gained strength and is now one of the better PF's in the game. Certainly one of the better young ones. During pre draft workouts an insider said that if the Blazers drafted him he would automaticaly become Portland's most talented big man, and all he needs is experience. 


Ha, Nedzed and others are projects. Aldridge, Thomas, Bargnani are skillful players that just need game time experience.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge is not a project. I get tired of people calling him that. The guy put up good numbers on a team that went deep into the NCAA tourney, was touted as the best big man in the draft by many people, and has more all around skill than any big man on our roster....there are 4 by the way, not 3. All he needs is weight, and he will most likely be a dominating type of player. The guy he seems to get compared to a lot is Chris Bosh, skinny, but talented. Bosh has gained strength and is now one of the better PF's in the game. Certainly one of the better young ones. During pre draft workouts an insider said that if the Blazers drafted him he would automaticaly become Portland's most talented big man, and all he needs is experience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said MM! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

:banana:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge is not a project. I get tired of people calling him that. The guy put up good numbers on a team that went deep into the NCAA tourney, was touted as the best big man in the draft by many people, and has more all around skill than any big man on our roster....there are 4 by the way, not 3. All he needs is weight, and he will most likely be a dominating type of player. The guy he seems to get compared to a lot is Chris Bosh, skinny, but talented. Bosh has gained strength and is now one of the better PF's in the game. Certainly one of the better young ones. During pre draft workouts an insider said that if the Blazers drafted him he would automaticaly become Portland's most talented big man, and all he needs is experience.
> 
> 
> Ha, Nedzed and others are projects. Aldridge, Thomas, Bargnani are skillful players that just need game time experience.


Excellent post! Aldridge is a *ROOKIE big man*. No more, no less. It's common knowledge that big men (and point guards) take more time to grow into the NBA game than the typical shooting guard or small forward. They usually need to bulk up and get used to the physical post play in the NBA. They are often hamperd by foul trouble and turn-overs (they get no respect from the refs and need to learn what is and isn't acceptable in the NBA game). Other than Shag (and potentially Greg Oden, oh please, oh please, oh please), very few big men reach their full potential and/or make a big impact in their first year, or even two, in the league. That doesn't mean they are all projects, just that they need time to reach their potential. Many don't start their first year, and pretty much all average their lowest production (scoring, rebounding, blocks, etc.) their first year - exactly as you'd expect. I don't expect Aldridge to immediately jump into a starting role, but I do expect him to get more than garbage minutes as the season progresses and I expect to see flashes of brilliance at both ends of the court when he does get PT.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge is not a project. I get tired of people calling him that. The guy put up good numbers on a team that went deep into the NCAA tourney, was touted as the best big man in the draft by many people, and has more all around skill than any big man on our roster....there are 4 by the way, not 3. All he needs is weight, and he will most likely be a dominating type of player. The guy he seems to get compared to a lot is Chris Bosh, skinny, but talented. Bosh has gained strength and is now one of the better PF's in the game. Certainly one of the better young ones. During pre draft workouts an insider said that if the Blazers drafted him he would automaticaly become Portland's most talented big man, and all he needs is experience.
> 
> 
> Ha, Nedzed and others are projects. Aldridge, Thomas, Bargnani are skillful players that just need game time experience.



I think project is being used relative to Morrison in this thread. For the number 2 pick in the draft, you certainly hope LA is not a project in the sense of the 2nd round projects of Ha and Nedzed that is used as an example. 

But when a player is drafted so high with big expectation relying on the fact that player gains weight and develops an NBA body to bang inside . . . that will probabaly take a couple of years . . . especially relative to Ammo (the topic thread) then that in my book is a project.

Many high draft pick big men never develop to their expectations, so I don't think it is a foregone conclusion that Aldridge will automatically develop. To me, it is more of a situation of a "project" that has very good indications he will be successful v. a "project" that has very little indications he will be a success (Ha or Nedzed).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I think project is being used relative to Morrison in this thread. For the number 2 pick in the draft, you certainly hope LA is not a project in the sense of the 2nd round projects of Ha and Nedzed that is used as an example.
> 
> But when a player is drafted so high with big expectation relying on the fact that player gains weight and develops an NBA body to bang inside . . . that will probabaly take a couple of years . . . especially relative to Ammo (the topic thread) then that in my book is a project.
> 
> Many high draft pick big men never develop to their expectations, so I don't think it is a foregone conclusion that Aldridge will automatically develop. To me, it is more of a situation of a "project" that has very good indications he will be successful v. a "project" that has very little indications he will be a success (Ha or Nedzed).




I see your point, but to me if a player has skill he is not a project. Aldridge got really unlucky being drafted by Portland. If he were drafted by a team that he would play right away and be a focal point....like most bad teams drafting high, you wouldn't hear any of this talk. 

Aldridge can shoot, dribble, run the floor, defend, block shots and pass. None of that says project. He is skinny, and needs to bulk up, but even if he doesn't he'll still average double figures and block a shot or two a game. 

In contrast a player like Morrison IS defensive project. The guy can not play defense. If NBA teams can shut him down offensively he is of absolute no use to his team because he doesn't offer anything else on the floor.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> I called in to KFXX on Saturday Morning and talked to Jason Quick. He told me-on air- that the pick of Alridge was a huge mistake. The kid is not ready, and will hardly see the floor this year.


By that logic, Outlaw, Telfair, and Webster were also huge mistakes, since they saw very little action in their first years. Quick isn't allowing for the fact that Aldridge may have a lot of upside that the Blazers are willing to wait for.

Not to mention the fact that many draft experts had Aldridge tabbed as the best big man available.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge is not a project....
> 
> During pre draft workouts an insider said that if the Blazers drafted him he would automaticaly become Portland's most talented big man, and all he needs is experience.


That's my definition of a project. If yours is different, that's fine for you. For me it refers to a player who is relatively inexperienced and/or still has to develop his body and/or still has a relatively undeveloped skill set, compared to other players in his draft range cohort. Aldridge fits in all of those categories, so I'm going to keep calling him a project unless he comes out and plays like a heady NBA-ready player right off the bat, which I doubt he will. I'll be ecstatic to be wrong on that one though if it happens.




mediocre man said:


> Ha, Nedzed and others are projects. Aldridge, Thomas, Bargnani are skillful players that just need game time experience.


IMO Ha and Nedzad aren't projects, they're just marginal NBA players, if even that. Aldridge, Thomas and Bargnani are great examples of projects, because they presently are inexperienced and they will take some years to approach their full potential. Guys like Morrison and Roy OTOH, are not projects, because they are ready to play now and they probably won't show nearly as much statistical improvement as the aforementioned three between their first couple years in the league and their peak career years.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

It all depends, of course, on when he's healthy, when he gets onto the floor after he's healthy, AND what he does when he gets onto the floor when he's healthy... but I think Aldridge might have a rough rookie season.

Will a rough rookie season mean that he will be a failure, or that the Blazers made a mistake? Absolutely not. If Aldridge were to miss massive chunks of time this year--assuming it wasn't something chronic that would plague him in subsequent years--it might be better for the franchise, in the sense that it would let us give more minutes to Magloire (increasing his trade value) and/or help us lose games (increasing our chance at Oden in the upcoming lottery).

Going back to Morrison: is anyone surprised by his production so far? 2 rebounds and three assists in 71 minutes. 7 personal fouls and 4 turnovers with no steals and no blocks.

It IS only the preseason, but he's not going to suddenly start rebounding or passing the ball effectively. I also question whether (or at least how much) the Bobcats will be willing to base their offense around a guy who's incapable of doing anything besides scoring... maybe his role will be offense off the bench.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> That's my definition of a project. If yours is different, that's fine for you. For me it refers to a player who is relatively inexperienced and/or still has to develop his body and/or still has a relatively undeveloped skill set, compared to other players in his draft range cohort. Aldridge fits in all of those categories, so I'm going to keep calling him a project unless he comes out and plays like a heady NBA-ready player right off the bat, which I doubt he will. I'll be ecstatic to be wrong on that one though if it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Morrison has played exactly one more year of college basketball than Aldridge, so how is he "more experienced" enough not to be called a project? With that logic, Morrison would be a project compared to Roy right?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> But Morrison has played exactly one more year of college basketball than Aldridge, so how is he "more experienced" enough not to be called a project? With that logic, Morrison would be a project compared to Roy right?


Morrison is a better player right now AND is closer to fulfilling his potential than Aldridge. I think that the same can be said of Roy, as well.

I agree with those that say Aldridge is a project. Entering the NBA, he's closer to where Stromile Swift was than where Kenyon Martin was in terms of NBA readiness (low) and upside relative to current ability (high).

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Morrison is a better player right now AND is closer to fulfilling his potential than Aldridge. I think that the same can be said of Roy, as well.
> 
> I agree with those that say Aldridge is a project. Entering the NBA, he's closer to where Stromile Swift was than where Kenyon Martin was in terms of NBA readiness (low) and upside relative to current ability (high).
> 
> Ed O.



Aldridge has way more skill than Swift did coming out of college. Swift, and Martin for that matter are both athletic freaks. Aldridge has true basketball talent.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I agree with those that say Aldridge is a project. Entering the NBA, he's closer to where Stromile Swift was than where Kenyon Martin was in terms of NBA readiness (low) and upside relative to current ability (high).
> 
> Ed O.


I know the comparisons to Chris Bosh start to get old after a while, but the two are astonishly similar. Final college season stats for both:

Chris Bosh: 15.6 ppg, 9.0 rpg. 67 blocks
LaMarcus Aldridge: 15.0 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 73 blocks

They are also very similar in size (Aldridge is slightly bigger), both come from Texas, played against each other in high school, played on the same AAU team, etc. Toronto was a good fit for Bosh as he got immediate PT (started 63 games as a rookie). This, no doubt accelerated his progress. Aldridge will be lower on the depth chart initially. So, I expect him to come along slower, but eventually devlop into a Bosh-like player with similar stats (perhaps a few less ppg, but slightly more rpg and more blocks).

Based on college stats, the Stro Swift comparision is also a good one: Final college season stats:

Stromile Swift: 16.2 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 95 blocks

After a promising second season, Swift has stopped improving, even regressed a bit. Like Aldridge, he was picked No. 2 over all. He is a couple inches shorter and lighter, even after six years in the league. So, hopefully Aldridge will surpass Swifts production within two or three years. I think this is realistic give the situation Aldridge is in he won't get the PT to surpass him right away, but I believe Aldridge has a more varied, more polished and more complete offensive game than Swift did coming out of college. Swift scored in college based on his surperior athleticism. Aldridge could have scored more had he played on a team with guards willing to pass him (or anyone) the ball. 

I think eventually playing with Jack and Roy, Aldridge will get plenty of touches and opportunities to score. His development is really tied to things beyond his control right now - buried behind Zach, Joel and Jamaal on the depth chart. I'd love to see a starting five of Greg Oden, LaMarcus Aldridge, Martell Webster, Brandon Roy and Jarrett Jack a couple years down the road, but unless we win the Oden lottery, pairing LA with Zach or Joel wouldn't be too bad either. I do think, once he's healthy, Aldridge will get more PT than people are expecting right now. His offensive game compliments the other bigs (Joel, Zach and Jamaal) better than anyone else on the roster including Raef (IMHO), and his defense will help cover Zach's deficiencies when they are playing side-by-side. He's a good match for any of the other Blazers front court players and this versatility will eventually get him some PT - especially if one of the other bigs suffers an injury. He won't be a starter this year, but he won't totally waste away on the end of the bench either.

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge has way more skill than Swift did coming out of college. Swift, and Martin for that matter are both athletic freaks. Aldridge has true basketball talent.


I think you're just redefining things to fit your own position. But whatever.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> I know the comparisons to Chris Bosh start to get old after a while, but the two are astonishly similar. Final college season stats for both:
> 
> Chris Bosh: 15.6 ppg, 9.0 rpg. 67 blocks
> LaMarcus Aldridge: 15.0 ppg, 9.2 rpg, 73 blocks
> ...


One BIG difference: age. Bosh didn't turn 20 until near the end of his rookie year, while Aldridge is already 21. 

Is age determinative? Obviously not, but it's easier to put up stats as a 20 year old than it is as an 18 year old, and I think that Bosh's younger age (given the similar production) demonstrated that he had a higher upside. Couple in the injury considerations (Bosh = perpetually healthy; Aldridge = oft-injured) and I think that Bosh projections for LA are extremely optimistic. Not impossible, but not probable, either.

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> One BIG difference: age. Bosh didn't turn 20 until near the end of his rookie year, while Aldridge is already 21.
> 
> Is age determinative? Obviously not, but it's easier to put up stats as a 20 year old than it is as an 18 year old, and I think that Bosh's younger age (given the similar production) demonstrated that he had a higher upside. Couple in the injury considerations (Bosh = perpetually healthy; Aldridge = oft-injured) and I think that Bosh projections for LA are extremely optimistic. Not impossible, but not probable, either.
> 
> Ed O.




Perpetually healthy? Didin't Bosh miss the last part of last season because of a sprained thumb or something like that?


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> One BIG difference: age. Bosh didn't turn 20 until near the end of his rookie year, while Aldridge is already 21.
> 
> Is age determinative? Obviously not, but it's easier to put up stats as a 20 year old than it is as an 18 year old, and I think that Bosh's younger age (given the similar production) demonstrated that he had a higher upside. Couple in the injury considerations (Bosh = perpetually healthy; Aldridge = oft-injured) and I think that Bosh projections for LA are extremely optimistic. Not impossible, but not probable, either.
> 
> Ed O.


My so-called optimistic projection is based on Aldridge out playing Bosh head-to-head in high school even though Bosh was older at the time (yeah, it was only two games), on comments by their former AAU coach who is on record predicting Aldridge will be a better pro than Bosh (yeah, maybe he's a bit optimistic about Aldridge as well) and the fact that Aldridge at 21 is bigger (6'11 237 lbs.) than Bosh at the same age (6' 10" 228 lbs.). Aldridge was also a lot bigger coming out of Texas (6'11' 237 lbs.) than Stomile Swift coming out of LSU (6' 8", 210 lbs.). Size isn't everything, but it sure does help.

Yes, Aldridge may lag behind Bosh's development by a couple years, but I do think he'll eventually put up similar numbers (again perhaps a few less, points, but slightly more rebounds and blocks). I gues we'll just have to wait and see.

As far as the injuries go, I wouldn't exactly call Chris Bosh perpetually healthy. He missed seven games his rookie year due to two different knee sprains and missed eleven games last year. So, that's 18 games in his three NBA seasons. Not exactly Bowie-like, but he's also no A.C. Green in the durability department. Bosh is also currently nursing a sore heal that caused him to miss last night's game and the previous day's practice. Aldridge's shoulder surgery was to repair a very minor muscle tear - not exactly something that's likely to cause long term problems. It was really more of a preventative surgery to fix the tear before it had a chance to grow. Again, time will tell who is more duarble. 

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Perpetually healthy? Didin't Bosh miss the last part of last season because of a sprained thumb or something like that?


Was Bosh's thumb an issue when he was drafted?

Ed O.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Was Bosh's thumb an issue when he was drafted?
> 
> Ed O.



No, was Aldridge's shoulder? 


I realize you'll bring up his hip, even though it was the year before and he showed no effects of it what so ever his last year in school. 

Kenyon Martin broke his freakin leg his last year in school and it hasn't been a problem. Why should we think anything different about Aldridge and his hip injury.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> No, was Aldridge's shoulder?
> 
> I realize you'll bring up his hip, even though it was the year before and he showed no effects of it what so ever his last year in school.


Yeah, it'd be convenient for you to be able to expect me to ignore a season-ending injury, wouldn't it?



> Kenyon Martin broke his freakin leg his last year in school and it hasn't been a problem. Why should we think anything different about Aldridge and his hip injury.


I'm not comparing Martin to Aldridge in terms of injury history. I'm comparing Bosh to Aldridge.

Aldridge had a season-ending injury (his hip) as a freshman where he required surgery and has required surgery on his shoulder before playing his first regular season NBA game.

Compare that to Chris Bosh, who only played a single season in college but managed to escape without surgery as far as I can tell.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Back to A_am Morrison....good LORD he sucked tonight.

2-11 with 4 pts. He did collect 5 boards and 2 assists though, but if he can't score, he's not much of an NBA player. Is the game simply too fast for him? Could it be that some people overvalued this guy? Will he even START for this Charlotte team?

Frankly, I'd rather have Matt Carroll than A_am Morrison right now. At least he can score.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Fork said:


> Back to A_am Morrison....good LORD he sucked tonight.
> 
> 2-11 with 4 pts. He did collect 5 boards and 2 assists though, but if he can't score, he's not much of an NBA player. Is the game simply too fast for him? Could it be that some people overvalued this guy? Will he even START for this Charlotte team?
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather have Matt Carroll than A_am Morrison right now. At least he can score.


Telfair tonight 5-6, 14pts, 2 assists, 2 TOs, 2PFs, 1 steal..


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

yakbladder said:


> Telfair tonight 5-6, 14pts, 2 assists, 2 TOs, 2PFs, 1 steal..


...in a loss to the knicks : )


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> Telfair tonight 5-6, 14pts, 2 assists, 2 TOs, 2PFs, 1 steal..


Which has what to do with A_am Morrison?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork said:


> Back to A_am Morrison....good LORD he sucked tonight.
> 
> 2-11 with 4 pts. He did collect 5 boards and 2 assists though, but if he can't score, he's not much of an NBA player. Is the game simply too fast for him? Could it be that some people overvalued this guy? Will he even START for this Charlotte team?
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather have Matt Carroll than A_am Morrison right now. At least he can score.


It's still only preseason and it's still his rookie year.

Wait a good year or two before saying something so outlandish... Matt Carroll?


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

ABM said:


> *What did the local contingent think of Cowherd's skills as a radio show talk host?* He sure seemed to catapult to fame upon leaving the Rose City!
> 
> I saw him on some ESPN(2?) simulcast of last Saturday night's football game between, I believe, Auburn and Florida. I couldn't really stay with it, though..........too many graphics and PIP's to keep my interest.
> 
> _OT Funny Inserted Here_


Well, I was a huge fan of Colin's here and feel lucky to have had him. I was listening to him during the 1pm KFXX show, then when they teamed him with Kenny Vance for the awkward show at 3 (Colin needed no sidekick, although Vance was better than almost every other FAN host since then), and then when he was moved to the morning show prior to making the leap to ESPN.

Now, I listen to Colin every morning on the drive to work.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Fork said:


> Which has what to do with A_am Morrison?


They're both people who don't play for the Portland Trailblazers.

BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> Telfair tonight 5-6, 14pts, 2 assists, 2 TOs, 2PFs, 1 steal..


Jarrett had a good game (minus the lack of assists..but that was a team wide problem).


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Fork said:


> Back to A_am Morrison....good LORD he sucked tonight.
> 
> 2-11 with 4 pts. He did collect 5 boards and 2 assists though, but if he can't score, he's not much of an NBA player.


Take that all you critics who said Adam Morrison is 1-dimensional. His last two games have proven you wrong. He's 0-dimensional, a scorer who can't even score.

BNM

Yeah, I know it's just two preseason games, but I couldn't resist beating the Morrison haters to the punch and rubbing a little salt in the wounds of the one or two lingering Draft-the-Stachies who have to post here every time Morrison has a slightly above average pre-season or Summer League game as "proof" the Blazers will regret "passing" on Morrison to take Aldridge. Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> This is the same guy who got the media banned from the facilities during pre-draft work outs by peaking through the blinds and then bragging about it in his blog. Yeah, he's the beakon of journalistic integrity. Canzano's an idiot who knows nothing about basketball. He's basically a gossip columnist. Forget the guys at the FAN, none of them know anything about basketball other than what's spoon fed them by Quick and Canzano (see above).
> 
> Mike Rice may not be totally *objective*, but he forgets more about basketball every morning before breakfast than those dolts will ever know - combined. The FAN has become totally unlistenable (not that it was all that great before). When will the managment there realize that in a town with only one pro sports team you might want to put someone, anyone, on the air who knows at least a little about that particular sport.
> 
> BNM


Key word in there. Objective.

As long as Rice is picking up a paycheck from the Blazers, he's not going to say anything bad about the Blazers picks.

Nor, will any other Blazers employee.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Masbee said:


> The Blazers knowingly drafted a player that was pegged by the scouts as "Not Ready to Make an Impact", and that player is labeled a "Mistake"? Why?
> 
> 
> What would be the point of comparing apples and oranges? If you want to compare their stats, game and impact in 2 more years, that makes a little more sense, though it is still unclear that the Blazers could have obtained Morrison and another top pick for a similar cost that it took them to snag Aldridge and Roy.


And were still waiting to see Kwame Brown, Michael Olowakandi, Travis Outlaw, Skita and a whole host of other top picks who were suppose to be making an impact in a couple years...

With Morrison you got the safe pick. and the popular pick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> So your "expert witness" so to speak is Jason Quick? I too know that Nate wanted Morrison, *but I also know that 99% of the "experts" out there think Aldridge will be the better player. *
> 
> Also, the one thing that Morrison can't fo that he needs to be able to do is make up for an off night in other areas. He can't rebound, he doesn't get huge assist totals, and is a horrible defender.


Can you provide me with a link, please?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> And were still waiting to see Kwame Brown, Michael Olowakandi, *Travis Outlaw, *Skita and a whole host of other top picks who were suppose to be making an impact in a couple years...
> 
> With Morrison you got the safe pick. and the popular pick.


is the 23rd pick in the draft really supposed to make an impact? I mean ****, travis was a reach around the 23rd pick to begin with, let alone ever to make an "impact".


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Can you provide me with a link, please?



How about you provide me with one that says differently. There, doesn't that sound ridiculous....I thought so too. Too bad you didn't ask for a link about the other part of my statement. You know the one about him being unable to do anything else on the floor but score. All I'd have to do is cut and paste box scores.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> And were still waiting to see Kwame Brown, Michael Olowakandi, Travis Outlaw, Skita and a whole host of other top picks who were suppose to be making an impact in a couple years...
> 
> With Morrison you got the safe pick. and the popular pick.



While Morrison was deffinately the more popular and probably the safer pick, I don't think it's fair to lump Aldridge in with those guys. Brown and Outlaw were both high school guys, Skita was a young Euro, and Olowakandi played for a small school and hadn't played a lot of basketball before that. Aldridge has played his whole life, put up very good numbers for an elite college team, outplayed Chris Bosh when he has faced him, and has more all around skill than any of those guys. 

I realize you really wanted Morrison, but you shouldn't stay blind to the talent Aldridge has because of it. It's not like we took a "flyer" on some kid that might pan out some day, we took a post player that possesses a lot of skill that needs to gain weight.


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Can you provide me with a link, please?



You realize you just asked for a link to 99% of experts right?

Also, in your list you left out guys like Jermaine O'Neal, Kobe Bryant, Joe Johnson, Richard Jefferson.....so on so on and so on......

The guys you listed all have at least one of a couple characteristics in common that don't apply to LA. He's not an unknown foreign guy, he's not an unknown high school athletic freak, he's not lazy, and I certainly don't expect him to crack under the pressure of playing on the same court as our overly demanding team president every day.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

:soapbox: 

Geez, who cares about Morrison? Now, he's just another player on another team in another city. Presently, what makes him any different from Randy Foye? Rondo? Tyrus Thomas? Sheldon Williams? J.J. Reddick? Nothing! So why can't we get a moratorium on Ammo discussion? If you all want to read about his progress, post it in the OT forum or on the Bobcats' board. But all this arguing -- EVEN WHEN IT'S JUST IN THE PRE-SEASON -- is just ridiculous.

Posting the good stats is just an invitation to Ammo supporters to say "I told you so! Portland should have picked him!" And posting his bad stats is just an invitation to his detractors to say "I told you say! Portland did the right thing!" And it is WAYYYYYY too early to tell what his impact will be in this league.

Not playing defense? No assists? No rebounds? Well, guess what? He's young. And still learning. Don't write him off yet or use his early games as an indicator or what's to come.

Give Morrison time. Don't make too much of what he does in the pre-season of his rookie year. This is the kind of argument we're supposed to have when we're old and grumpy, not after he's played a couple of worthless exhibition games in his first season in the NBA. 

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Back to A_am Morrison....good LORD he sucked tonight.
> 
> 2-11 with 4 pts. He did collect 5 boards and 2 assists though, but if he can't score, he's not much of an NBA player. Is the game simply too fast for him? Could it be that some people overvalued this guy? Will he even START for this Charlotte team?
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather have Matt Carroll than A_am Morrison right now. At least he can score.


If he can't score?

It's been what 4 games? and in his first game he put up 19.

You're right though, its been 2 preseason games that he hasn't put up double figures. Lets just write him off as a bust already.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> is the 23rd pick in the draft really supposed to make an impact? I mean ****, travis was a reach around the 23rd pick to begin with, let alone ever to make an "impact".


You get the gist of it.

Guys drafted with a lot of the "P" word who disappoint.

I hate that "P" word.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> How about you provide me with one that says differently. There, doesn't that sound ridiculous....I thought so too. Too bad you didn't ask for a link about the other part of my statement. You know the one about him being unable to do anything else on the floor but score. All I'd have to do is cut and paste box scores.


Nice dodge. I can't recall any where I've read that 99% of the NBA execs think that Aldridge is going to be a better player than Morrison. I don't feel the need to look it up since I asked you first.

The other stats will come as he gets acclimated to the NBA.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> While Morrison was deffinately the more popular and probably the safer pick, I don't think it's fair to lump Aldridge in with those guys. Brown and Outlaw were both high school guys, Skita was a young Euro, and Olowakandi played for a small school and hadn't played a lot of basketball before that. Aldridge has played his whole life, put up very good numbers for an elite college team, outplayed Chris Bosh when he has faced him, and has more all around skill than any of those guys.
> 
> I realize you really wanted Morrison, but you shouldn't stay blind to the talent Aldridge has because of it. It's not like we took a "flyer" on some kid that might pan out some day, we took a post player that possesses a lot of skill that needs to gain weight.


If you go back way before the draft, when are season was dwindling down and we were talking about future draft picks I didn't like Aldridge then and I don't like him as a pick now.

He put up _decent_ numbers in college. Certainly not #2 pick worthy. He has a decent touch from about 10, but he's not a very agressive and he's really soft for other players at his position.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Nice dodge. I can't recall any where I've read that 99% of the NBA execs think that Aldridge is going to be a better player than Morrison. I don't feel the need to look it up since I asked you first.
> 
> The other stats will come as he gets acclimated to the NBA.




I asked you first????? That's it? I asked you first? Why not I'm rubber and you're glue, and everything bounces off me and sticks to you while you're at it? 


Also, in your other post you make reference to Aldridge and his decent stats, but not for the #2 pick. While technically he was the #2 pick, we both know he was picked for the 4th team. There was another player in a draft a few years ago that was picked 4th as well. Same possition, same hometown, same skinny, now an all-star. Was Chris Bosh not worthy either?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I asked you first????? That's it? I asked you first? Why not I'm rubber and you're glue, and everything bounces off me and sticks to you while you're at it?


The same thing could be said to you. So, you did the old cop out of ditching it off to me. 

Probably because it was a blanket statement and you just said it because it looked good even though you have nothing to back it up.



> Also, in your other post you make reference to Aldridge and his decent stats, but not for the #2 pick. While technically he was the #2 pick, we both know he was picked for the 4th team. There was another player in a draft a few years ago that was picked 4th as well. Same possition, same hometown, same skinny, now an all-star. Was Chris Bosh not worthy either?


Chris Bosh showed me something in college, as just a freshman he showed me that he was not stiff, and can spread a team out kind of like KG. He's not your typical big man, he has an inside-out game. He's has more than just a _decent_ little jumpshot. The NBA isn't like college he's not going to get little chippy put backs like he did at Texas.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> The same thing could be said to you. So, you did the old cop out of ditching it off to me.
> 
> Probably because it was a blanket statement and you just said it because it looked good even though you have nothing to back it up.
> 
> ...




Chippy putbacks? Zags you're way off base. Did you see Aldridge play in college? He ran the floor like a gazelle, had a great jumper out to the top of the foul line, and was a very good defender.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Chippy putbacks? Zags you're way off base. Did you see Aldridge play in college? He ran the floor like a gazelle, had a great jumper out to the top of the foul line, and was a very good defender.


I'm a bigger fan of the college game than I am the NBA (not by much). I watch every game that I have a chance to, and I saw several games during his career at Texas. I'm just saying that he didn't impress me. He could run the floor alright, but he's soft. I've heard other people say that he could get tougher as well, so its not just me.

My thoughts of LaMarcus is simply my opinion. Nothing else.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm a bigger fan of the college game than I am the NBA (not by much). I watch every game that I have a chance to, and I saw several games during his career at Texas. I'm just saying that he didn't impress me. He could run the floor alright, but he's soft. I've heard other people say that he could get tougher as well, so its not just me.
> 
> My thoughts of LaMarcus is simply my opinion. Nothing else.




I too would actually like to see him get a little nastier. To me that's his only drawback.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> And were still waiting to see Kwame Brown, Michael Olowakandi, Travis Outlaw, Skita and a whole host of other top picks who were suppose to be making an impact in a couple years...
> 
> With Morrison you got the safe pick. and the popular pick.


Aldridge is not a Project, little known Euro, High Schooler or low pick.

He is a consensus high lotto pick who has proven already he can play with his solid college career, yet, who is pegged by scouts as having high ceiling if he can further refine some existing skills and add strength.

Kwame was a high schooler and famously considered at the time of the draft a very unusual and high risk pick. Fooled with amazing workouts.

Olowakandi was known to have one key flaw - dislike of the game. He also was drafted (high) by the Clippers - nuff said.

Outlaw was a high schooler and a low pick.

Skita was a little known, unproven Euro and the pick I regularly trot out as among the worst made in a generation, and why I lobbied against the Blazers hiring Kiki as GM. Fooled with amazing workouts.

So what is the lesson of your examples? Know that you are taking a flyer on players that look good in workouts that don't have big game experience. Be cautious with high schoolers. And, don't count on much from low picks. Duh.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Take that all you critics who said Adam Morrison is 1-dimensional. His last two games have proven you wrong. He's 0-dimensional, a scorer who can't even score.
> 
> BNM
> 
> Yeah, I know it's just two preseason games, but I couldn't resist beating the Morrison haters to the punch and rubbing a little salt in the wounds of the one or two lingering Draft-the-Stachies who have to post here every time Morrison has a slightly above average pre-season or Summer League game as "proof" the Blazers will regret "passing" on Morrison to take Aldridge. Turnabout is fair play.



Remind me again..how did Alridge do?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Remind me again..how did Alridge do?


I think a better comparison would be how Roy does, since they're close in size, and position.

comparing how Adam does to LaMarcus is not fair, because what happens if Aldridge averages far more rebounds, blocks and is a much better defender than Morrison? Well, he's tall and a PF he's SUPPOSED to do that.

But what happens if Brandon averages far more rebounds, assists and is a much better defender than Morrison? that's the comparison thats valid. Not one based on the fact that Aldridge was drafted 'ahead' of Morrison. If the Bulls had drafted Thomas (as they were supposed to), and the Bobcats drafted Morrison (as they did) and we drafted LaMarcus (as, in essence, we did) does that then mean that we don't compare Morrison to Aldridge?

Seems like rather arbitrary reasoning.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Remind me again..how did Alridge do?


He missed 9 fewer shots and made the same number of free throws as Morrison on 2 fewer attempts. He did score 4 fewer points than Morrison, but then we all know scoring is Morrison's strength. Overall, I'd say Aldridge had the better game and helped his team more by not playing than Morrison did by playing.

BNM


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> He missed 9 fewer shots and made the same number of free throws as Morrison on 2 fewer attempts. He did score 4 fewer points than Morrison, but then we all know scoring is Morrison's strength. Overall, I'd say Aldridge had the better game and helped his team more by not playing than Morrison did by playing.
> 
> BNM


Thanks, that was one of the funniest posts I've read this week!


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> He missed 9 fewer shots and made the same number of free throws as Morrison on 2 fewer attempts. He did score 4 fewer points than Morrison, but then we all know scoring is Morrison's strength. Overall, I'd say Aldridge had the better game and helped his team more by not playing than Morrison did by playing.
> 
> BNM


Funny! Gotta laugh at that. 

Who knows, the 100 minutes Alridge plays this year might end up being better than Morrison. That is if a strong wind doesn't blow him away first.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Funny! Gotta laugh at that.
> 
> Who knows, the 100 minutes Alridge plays this year might end up being better than Morrison. That is if a strong wind doesn't blow him away first.


Hey, look on the bright side. While not noted for his defense, Morrison did manage to equal Aldridge's totals for steals and blocks.

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Hey, look on the bright side. While not noted for his defense, Morrison did manage to equal Aldridge's totals for steals and blocks.
> 
> BNM



Good point! and Alridge is expected to have at least half the impact on the Blazers that Darko had on the Pistons! 

Hey, at least the kid is trying. Like right now, I think he is lifting weights at the local Gymboree. They needed to get him some 2 ounce weights to lift.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Boob-No-More said:


> Hey, look on the bright side. While not noted for his defense, Morrison did manage to equal Aldridge's totals for steals and blocks.
> 
> BNM


 First post about this was funny, but your starting to play this card a little too much. By the same token Morrison had five times as many rebounds than Aldridge (the proclaimed best big man in the draft). . . who said Morrison is one dimensional.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> Good point! and Alridge is expected to have at least half the impact on the Blazers that Darko had on the Pistons!
> 
> Hey, at least the kid is trying. Like right now, I think he is lifting weights at the local Gymboree. They needed to get him some 2 ounce weights to lift.


I recall you proclaiming you were leaving our board after the club let you down by not drafting your guy... it seems you're sticking around just to show everyone your bitter beer face. 

btw... it's definitely spelled Al*d*ridge. 

STOMP


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> By the same token Morrison had five times as many rebounds than Aldridge (the proclaimed best big man in the draft). . .


Whoa, Aldridge got a rebound? 

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Whoa, Aldridge got a rebound?


The kid is good. Damn good.

Ed O.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> Good point! and Alridge is expected to have at least half the impact on the Blazers that Darko had on the Pistons!
> 
> Hey, at least the kid is trying. Like right now, I think he is lifting weights at the local Gymboree. They needed to get him some 2 ounce weights to lift.


hop of morrisons ****... :clap:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> hop of morrisons ****... :clap:


huh?


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

STOMP said:


> I recall you proclaiming you were leaving our board after the club let you down by not drafting your guy... it seems you're sticking around just to show everyone your bitter beer face.
> 
> btw... it's definitely spelled Al*d*ridge.
> 
> STOMP



Alridge, aldridge, sorry. Thanks for the info there.

I never stated I was leaving, or if I did I am not. . I stated that the Blazers weren't getting my sports dollars. I love the Blazers and wish them the best, and I reserve the right to spend my money on them when I choose and don't need your permission. I sat courtside for several seasons through the glory of corporate seating.

As for the bitter beer face, hey, better than the gas face.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

ryanjend22 said:


> hop of morrisons ****... :clap:



shoo fly. Quit Cougin' it.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Morrison shot 3-16 tonight and scored 8 points in 31 minutes. But he did prove that he could do something besides score by pulling down 4 rebounds and handing out 4 assists.


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

Talkhard said:


> Morrison shot 3-16 tonight and scored 8 points in 31 minutes. But he did prove that he could do something besides score by pulling down 4 rebounds and handing out 4 assists.


And turning the ball over 4 times.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Buckethead said:


> And turning the ball over 4 times.



And letting his man have wide open looks on every offensive possession. If Martell is on the night we play Charlotte he'll have a career high.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Morrison was 1-5 tonight with 5 points. In his last 10 games he's putting up...

27 mpg- 6.4 ppg- 29% fg- 2.7 rpg- 1.8 apg- 0.3 stls- 0.1 blks

His numbers were better at the start of the season. Looks like he's regressing.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

He simply isnt starter material right now. I dont think he is a starter in the future either, but as much as I want to come out and claim so he needs more time. Still, doesnt look good. 

Boy am I glad we took Roy over him, hell we could have taken him 2 over Aldridge. How terrible of a mistake would that have been? Thank god for our amazing managment.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

We could have easily ended up with a draft like...

Morrison/Foye
-or-
Thomas/Foye

:dead:

Sure would make the state of our franchise look different.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

For many of us, Morrison has actually lived up to expectations. I'm glad Portland management saw it the same way.

Dan


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

The great dislike towards Aldridge in this thread by certain posters is entertaining.

Was a great way to spend a few minutes this morning.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Oil Can said:


> Morrison had an off game. He will have those from time to time. He is a warrior though, and I have faith that he will have a nice career. Besides, the numbers were better than Alridges weren't they?
> 
> Oh he is hurt?
> 
> ...


Let's shall!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Remember a certain radio station that push so hard for us to get Morrison? The pick that'd bring fans back? I'm so glad that failed!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Morrison had an off game. He will have those from time to time. He is a warrior though, and I have faith that he will have a nice career. Besides, the numbers were better than Alridges weren't they?
> 
> Oh he is hurt?
> 
> ...



oh jeez, thats a laugh riot.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'm very glad we don't have the stache


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Remember a certain radio station that push so hard for us to get Morrison? The pick that'd bring fans back? I'm so glad that failed!



No kidding. I too wanted Morrison instead of Roy.....(eek). To his credit, Gavin Dawson has said he was dead wrong about that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> With all due respect, Quick follows the Blazers and the league. I will take his word over all of the "Mediocre Man's", "Hap's", and "EBott's" of the world. Sorry.


I'm asking this not to point out Quick was wrong about the draft, or to make you look bad, but to ask if after (almost) a season, if you still think that Quick was right about Aldridge being a huge mistake, and will hardly see any play this year. 

It would seem that after a year, that Quick once again showed he doesn't know how to judge talent worth beans.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Morrison is my boy. 

I certainly can, and have to eat crow about LaMArcus. That is good.As a Blazer fan I will root for his success. More than that, I like him as a person. He comes across as humble and kind. 

I have faith in Adam Morrison and believe he will still be an absolutely fabulous pro. I also stuck to my guns and did not purchase any Blazer tickets this year. Instead, I spent my wad going to NYC to watch the Zags. I know that both of us big Zag's fans on this board have a little insider knowledge about the Charlotte situation. I am not going to post it here. 

I like what the Blazers have done. Kudos to Pritchard and who ever else pulled off this draft. 

I might be crazy, but I wonder if Sergio has the highest upside.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Morrison is my boy.
> 
> I certainly can, and have to eat crow about LaMArcus. That is good.As a Blazer fan I will root for his success. More than that, I like him as a person. He comes across as humble and kind.
> 
> ...


hm..I won't be upset if you PM me the info. 

my guess is that there's some health issues/bernie is a goober.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

You guys are funny. I guess that is why they call it fanaticism. My passion is not as focused on the Blazers. I am first and foremost a GOnzaga fan, and then an MLB fan. Morrison was just my "in" to reconnecting entirely with this franchise. 

I remain the elusive casual fan that the Blazers lost and so desperately want back. I also fit neatly into a coveted demographic for them in terms of age, financial status and disposable income spending. 

Enjoy the team and its success. I will as well. I am happy that the ship finally appears to be pointing in the right direction again.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

No health issues.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> No health issues.


ah ha! it's bernie!


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> I know that both of us big Zag's fans on this board have a little insider knowledge about the Charlotte situation.


Oh do tell. Is MJ riding Ammo mercilessly like he did Kwame? Are the rims smaller in Charlotte? If you have the dirt, dish it.

BNM


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Oh do tell. Is MJ riding Ammo mercilessly like he did Kwame? Are the rims smaller in Charlotte? If you have the dirt, dish it.
> 
> BNM



BNM, no one can pile on like you! At least bring your A game to mercilessly pound me into the ground 

As for Morrison dish. I just can't. I can tell you that there are reasons for his performance being poor (on top of just playing poorly) and that the source could not be any closer to the situation unless they were wearing an orange and blue jersey.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> As for Morrison dish. I just can't. I can tell you that there are reasons for his performance being poor (on top of just playing poorly) and that the source could not be any closer to the situation unless they were wearing an orange and blue jersey.


I'm not piling on here, but you have me curious. Is this "issue" a season-long thing, or something recent. You said it wasn't an injury. I hope it's not a result of his diebetes giving him trouble.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> BNM, no one can pile on like you! At least bring your A game to mercilessly pound me into the ground
> 
> As for Morrison dish. I just can't. I can tell you that there are reasons for his performance being poor (on top of just playing poorly) and that the source could not be any closer to the situation unless they were wearing an orange and blue jersey.




I still wish A_am the best. Like I said a long time ago....It's always nice to see a semi local kid succeed. Especially one that appears to work very hard to be the best he can. Hopefully the issues with him are temporary and will allow him to regain his scoring touch next season.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oops, just re-read your post and see you said "no health issues". So, I assume that means it's not a diabetes problem. Plus the fact that he played 48 minutes on Saturday on the second night of a back-to-bak where he played 33 minutes the night before would tend to rule out any health issues.

BNM


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Adam's "issue" is that he's not quite good enough to be an NBA starter.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

considering Jordan basically derailed Kwame's career (that and Kwame just sucks), it's a possibility that it could be that. Of course, it could be a bigger thing, family member related.

But if it's not for us to know, it's not for us to know.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> considering Jordan basically derailed Kwame's career (that and Kwame just sucks), it's a possibility that it could be that. Of course, it could be a bigger thing, family member related.
> 
> But if it's not for us to know, it's not for us to know.




I doubt it's a family memeber. There haven't been any reports of him berieving at a strip club.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

TLo said:


> Adam's "issue" is that he's not quite good enough to be an NBA starter.


Omit 'quite' and you've got it.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

He has not played well on a consistent basis and that is undeniable. I hold firm to my conviction that he will work hard and hustle himself into a good starter calibre NBA player. 

I am not trying to sound like someone in the know here. I don't know the kid. He is 15 years my junior. I just know through a very close source that there are other issues at work that have contributed to his performance (other than just not playing well). 


Boob, you and I and Mediocre went around and around on this and I think you are handling this very well. I feel like giving you great big awkward man hugs. Ok, maybe not.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> He has not played well on a consistent basis and that is undeniable. I hold firm to my conviction that he will work hard and hustle himself into a good starter calibre NBA player.
> 
> I am not trying to sound like someone in the know here. I don't know the kid. He is 15 years my junior. I just know through a very close source that there are other issues at work that have contributed to his performance (other than just not playing well).
> 
> ...



Nothing awkward about man hugs unless you're a homophobe.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Oil Can said:


> Boob, you and I and Mediocre went around and around on this and I think you are handling this very well. I feel like giving you great big awkward man hugs. Ok, maybe not.


Nothing wrong with a hug, but I'll settle for a handshake and a pat on the back if you prefer.

In spite of what you believe, I have nothing against Morrison and wish him the best (except when he plays against the Blazers). The ONLY reason I bring up his shortcomings at all is to get back at you and Zags for the way you guys constantly trashed Aldridge starting before the draft and lasting all the way up through his shoulder surgery and rehab. He's obviously proven you guys wrong, and although I have been a big Aldridge supporter from the start, he's even exceeded my expectations this month. Besides, he's a Blazer and Morrison isn't. My first loyalty is always to my team, and the fact that Aldridge is both talented and a great, hardworking, humble kid makes me all that much more excited about having him in a Blazers uniform. I'm glad the draft worked out the way it did, and it's too bad Morrison is struggling in Charlotte, for whatever reason.

BNM


----------

